#launchpad-reviews 2010-07-12
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: henninge@epic || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* calvino.freenode.net changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<rockstar> bac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rockstar/launchpad/bug-602333/+merge/29679
<leonardr> sinzui, benji and i spent a while hacking xslt and the result is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/bug-286941/+merge/29709
<leonardr> we would like your review
#launchpad-reviews 2010-07-13
<jtv> EdwinGrubbs: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jtv/launchpad/branchrevision/+merge/29791
<jtv> thanks!
<jtv> EdwinGrubbs: I just discovered a failed push on my branch... just pushing the latest changes now.  :(
<leonardr> salgado, could you take a look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpad/distinguish-between-unauthorized-and-forbidden/+merge/29803 ?
<salgado> leonardr, 66	+It the token's permission is
<salgado> s/It/If
<salgado> leonardr, approved, btw
<leonardr> great
#launchpad-reviews 2010-07-14
<benji> jtv: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~benji/launchpad/bug-388997/+merge/29851
<jtv> benji: \o/ off to review that, thanks
<leonardr> poolie, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/lazr.restfulclient/secure-file-creation/+merge/29857
<leonardr> after lunch i'll bump the version number and add to the NEWS
<leonardr> poolie, take another look at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/improve-workflow/+merge/29849
<leonardr> poolie, ping: would like to get your final approval on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/launchpadlib/improve-workflow/+merge/29849 and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~leonardr/lazr.restfulclient/secure-file-creation/+merge/29857
* adiroiban changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [adiroiban(bug0)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
* adiroiban changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [adiroiban(bug-475435)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<EdwinGrubbs> bac: can you review the membership email fix? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~edwin-grubbs/launchpad/bug-557036-bad-email-for-autorenewal-teams/+merge/29894
#launchpad-reviews 2010-07-15
<thumper> rockstar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/launchpad/ibranch-interface-smashing/+merge/29969
<thumper> sinzui: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thumper/launchpad/lp-app-javascript/+merge/29977 if you are interested in looking
<mwhudson> anyone want to review a branch?
<mwhudson> it's waffer thin
<rockstar> mwhudson, me
<mwhudson> rockstar: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/launchpad/reenable-layer-profiling-bug-605875/+merge/29990
<rockstar> mwhudson, yay. r=me
<mwhudson> rockstar: thanks
<rockstar> mwhudson, no problem
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/launchpadlib/fix-default-version-in-test/+merge/29943
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/lazr.restfulclient/ensure-representations-are-json/+merge/29945
<james_w> if someone has some time
<mwhudson> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/launchpad/remove-commit-from-make_running_import/+merge/30018 <- SUPER TRIVIAL
 * thumper looks
<thumper> mwhudson: done
<mwhudson> thumper: ta
<james_w> also https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/launchpad/expose-blueprints/+merge/30026
<james_w> I'm just stepping out for lunch though
#launchpad-reviews 2010-07-16
<jtv> flacoste: say, would you mind having a look at this suggested change?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jtv/launchpad/decruft-test-template/+merge/30080
<lifeless> jtv: its huge
<lifeless> jtv: huger than your description implies.
<jtv> lifeless: whoops...  forgot to select "devel" instead of "launchpad"
<jtv> I'll re-do.  Thanks for noticing.
<jtv> lifeless, flacoste: better diff here... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jtv/launchpad/decruft-test-template/+merge/30083
<gary_poster> salgado: Looks good generally.  I have some small naming niggles.  "orig_interface" -> "callable"? or "interface"? or "adaptation"?  "orig" doesn't make much sense to me inherently.
<gary_poster> Similar naming concern: "class Adapter(object):"  Maybe name should be "Adaptable"?  or just "Demo" or "Example"?
<gary_poster> Also...will come by. :-)
<james_w> Hello friendly launchpad reviewers, could someone take a look at my branches?
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/launchpadlib/fix-default-version-in-test/+merge/29943
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/launchpad/expose-blueprints/+merge/30026
<james_w> sinzui: I export a whiteboard in the latter, and I believe you may have an opinion on that?
<james_w> thanks for the review leonardr, I have replied with some questions
<leonardr> james_w, great
<leonardr> james_w: some of your questions i can answer right away. others i will need to get feedback from someoen who knows more about launchpad
<james_w> ok
<leonardr> sinzui, i'm going to refer some of the questions about james_w's blueprint web service branch to you.
<leonardr> if you think someone else can do it, let me know
<leonardr> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~james-w/launchpad/expose-blueprints/+merge/30026
<leonardr> i'll reply to his most recent comments specifically calling out some questions to you
* adiroiban changed the topic of #launchpad-reviews to: On call: - || reviewing: - || queue: [adiroiban(bug-532239)] || This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad/+activereviews
<leonardr> poolie, i requested one review from you which you said 'needs fixing' (and i've responded to your comments). the other two i hadn't requested a review, but i have now
<deryck> mrevell, incoming.... https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~deryck/launchpad/fix-heat-help-link/+merge/29856
<deryck> sinzui, see ^^ for a code review ack :-)  Thanks!
<jtv> danilos: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jtv/launchpad/translationtemplatescollection-test/+merge/30114
